# When do men reach their prime?



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Just wondering. I can't help but wonder if my good years are behind me. I am 25, about to be 26, and am concerned that things don't get easier from here. I have never looked as good as I do now, and I had acne and brases when I was younger. I guess it helps that I look really young. Everyone thinks I look like I am anywhere from 16-21, but I feel like there will come a point when I will begin to show my age, and considering I never had a relationship, it will be that much harder to attain for a guy with SA. I hate to age to be honest. I really hate to age. I feel like I want to stay young forever, maybe it's because I missed out on so much in my life. I walk around in a big university and see all these really cute girls walk aroundand makes it all the harder to focus on school. I feel like my chances at dating these girls, and hopefully getting into a relationship with them is greater now than it has ever been before, but I think I will reach a peak, and then its all downhill from there. There are so many beautiful girls at my school, it depresses me when I walk around campus and seeing them walk by me. If only I was able to read the signs of girls showing interest in me more. I also notice that the older people get without a relationship, the harder things get. I am in a history class with like 100 girls and around 15 or so guys, and there are so many cute girls in that class that I cant focus on the lecture. SA is such a curse to me sometimes.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Now isn't bad. You're 25, a bit older then the rest of the college crowd. Some of those girls probably look at you and are into you. I'm not trying to motivate you or bring up your self-esteem. I don't know you and I don't care about you that much at all. You're just another dude on SAS to me. When I walk around college campuses (I am 27), the only thing I notice is baby faces and youth. I don't notice anything else. The main thing I assume is that they are having more fun than I did at that age, but that probably isn't true. They look younger than me and are experiencing things that I can't relate to at this age, but other than that I don't know anything about their round 20-year-old faces. They're just cute.

Anyway.. If you have any kind of interest in a girl, just ask her to hang out. Don't waste your life feeling bad about not being able to do things like spending time with a girl. It's just not that big of a deal. Everybody is lonely and/or bored to an extent and I imagine in college they want to do something other than, well, I don't know what college kids do because I'm just an uneducated simpleton. I'm sure if you ask a young woman to hang out that she will respond in a polite manner and if she says no it's not a big deal. Some girl is probably into you. It took me a pretty long time to get a girlfriend but now I realize how easy it is. I'm 27. I could have had so many girlfriends but I never did. You don't know it but it's true. You'll deny it and maybe act like men are oppressed or something. Guys on this forum say all kinds of bitter, depressed s---. Women are into you and you just don't know it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am not sure if there is any certain number but I wouldnt think mid twenties is past your prime... :lol and I think it varies from person to person. You are not past your prime, not even close!


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Seems to be 18 to early 20's for just about every category. I too feel I've wasted my peak. I suppose I'll have to settle for "meh".


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> I am not sure if there is any certain number but I wouldnt think mid twenties is past your prime... :lol and I think it varies from person to person. You are not past your prime, not even close!


That's the other thing I was going to say. He is pretty much at his prime. The sperm production is at 110% right now. Once you are past 30 nobody wants anything to do with you. All of the local early 30's people that I know of are very close to blowing their brains out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have met OLD dudes (like, in their 90s) who totally give off that "I AM IN MY PRIME" vibe. So no worries.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my dad is in his 70s and is probably in better physical conditioning and more sexually active than the majority men in their 30s and 40s these days.

go dad.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Depends what you mean by prime.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

5


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

letitrock said:


> 5


11


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

You don't look 16. And men never lose their appeal to women, really. Most girls go for older guys. With that in mind you would be a good candidate for dating those college girls you have your eye on. I know most girls my age almost always go for older guys, like your age.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

pita said:


> I have met OLD dudes (like, in their 90s) who totally give off that "I AM IN MY PRIME" vibe. So no worries.


Yeah, I think being in your prime is a state of mind.

Don't worry about your age. A lot of girls are into older guys.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, I think being in your prime is a state of mind.
> 
> Don't worry about your age. A lot of girls are into older guys.


Seriously guy, if your into a girl GO FOR IT! If your attracted to someone and you compliment each other then that's all that matters.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Testosterone levels peak in the late 20's-early 30's. So that is your prime. RAWR! 

The rest seems like trying to hold on to your boyish looks. At 25 it is time to make the transition.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

41


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Sabueed, you old geezer.



letitrock said:


> 5


LOL. I agree. ****, I wish I was FIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LostPancake said:


> 41


Touché LostPancake, touché. :b Sabueed, I'm glad you're not 13 or something. Cuz if if I read one more post from a 13-year-old telling us how his life is over...I just dunno..At 25, you're OLDZ!! You're 25 years OLDZ!  Just teasing. Anyway, dwelling on age will make you go nutz. Sabueed, besides, you sound more bothered by girls/lack thereof and not age. So focus and ask one of those 100 girls out. Ask all 100 of them you old geezer...Cradle robber!!!!! :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

it varies a lot. i think their prime might have to do with health, 'vigor' and confidence (NOT cockiness)... i.e. instead of just spending your time worrying and whining about what you should do, you actually do it.
in terms of appearance, i've seen some very fine looking men as old as their 40s and possibly older. age is just a number....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay there's still hope for me - look out ladeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez! :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

at
2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, and 97


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> at
> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, and 97


:clap


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> at
> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, and 97


But I am 24! Crap. I am currently in the largest gap of non-primeness less than 100.
Are women attracted to composite men?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably after the sixth Beer I'd say!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> at
> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, and 97


This is totally PRIME :lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Now isn't bad. You're 25, a bit older then the rest of the college crowd. Some of those girls probably look at you and are into you. I'm not trying to motivate you or bring up your self-esteem. I don't know you and I don't care about you that much at all. You're just another dude on SAS to me. When I walk around college campuses (I am 27), the only thing I notice is baby faces and youth. I don't notice anything else. The main thing I assume is that they are having more fun than I did at that age, but that probably isn't true. They look younger than me and are experiencing things that I can't relate to at this age, but other than that I don't know anything about their round 20-year-old faces. They're just cute.
> 
> Anyway.. If you have any kind of interest in a girl, just ask her to hang out. Don't waste your life feeling bad about not being able to do things like spending time with a girl. It's just not that big of a deal. Everybody is lonely and/or bored to an extent and I imagine in college they want to do something other than, well, I don't know what college kids do because I'm just an uneducated simpleton. I'm sure if you ask a young woman to hang out that she will respond in a polite manner and if she says no it's not a big deal. Some girl is probably into you. It took me a pretty long time to get a girlfriend but now I realize how easy it is. I'm 27. I could have had so many girlfriends but I never did. You don't know it but it's true. You'll deny it and maybe act like men are oppressed or something. Guys on this forum say all kinds of bitter, depressed s---. Women are into you and you just don't know it.


Probably true. It's just really hard for me to read the signs. I've had many cases where I thought a girl was interested in me based on how we associated. Thanks for your input. 



alex999 said:


> You don't look 16. And men never lose their appeal to women, really. Most girls go for older guys. With that in mind you would be a good candidate for dating those college girls you have your eye on. I know most girls my age almost always go for older guys, like your age.


You have no idea how many times people thought I looked under the age of 18. It is actually funny, because I see it as both a gift and a curse.



Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, I think being in your prime is a state of mind.
> 
> Don't worry about your age. A lot of girls are into older guys.


I sure hope so. Getting older makes me nervous because of my lack of experience in practically anything.:afr


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> :yay there's still hope for me - look out ladeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez! :lol





Amocholes said:


> at
> 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59, 61, 67, 71, 73, 79, 83, 89, and 97


It took me a little while to understand what these were, which is pretty bad considering I have taken so many advanced math classes, but I got it :lol. Yep, even the mods have a good sense of humor around here.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

irishK said:


> Do you mean prime as in sexual peak prime? A guys sexual peak is said to be around 19-21 (not that everything is down hill after that at all) this is just from those 'studies' . and a womans sexual peak is in her 30's.
> 
> I think 'prime' is such a state of mind.


Actually, by prime, I mean when men are most attractive and most appealing to women, not by how they are in bed or whatever.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no prime age for that. As women age they will be attracted to a different age group of guys. Unless you only want girls of a certain age you will always be attractive to a certain age group in relation to your age. Trying to get 19 year olds when your 35 might not work so well but trying to get 30 year olds when you're 35 will probably be just as easy as getting 20year olds when you're 25. Everything else depends on the individual meaning both you and the other person. Plus whether you are actually in a position to meet people. The only reason it becomes harder as you get older is you tend to have less opportunity to meet other single people your age. You have to go beyond work and find other activities where you might meet someone. Sometimes you have to go beyond school when you're in college.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sabueed said:


> I sure hope so. Getting older makes me nervous because of my lack of experience in practically anything.:afr


Considering the opposite sex, it doesn't take much to learn anything because it's all built in already. The trick is learning how to control and manage your emotions; that's the doozy for me at least.

(once again, points out the obvious )


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

sabueed said:


> Actually, by prime, I mean when men are most attractive and most appealing to women, not by how they are in bed or whatever.


I am 27 and I would estimate I have continually gotten more attractive to women over the years. You definitely get a bump up after you are out of school and around 24-25, working. I see you're 25 so you are probably entering your prime. I think late 20s might be the peak, but it's hard to say. I think men's prime lasts for a long time so maybe into mid-30s or 40 before you go downhill if you take care of yourself. The shape you are in matters a lot, too.

Also, if you are 25 and want to get experience with women, try looking online for some older women (35-40 is best). These "cougars" won't mind your shyness as much and like teaching you about life (and all that entails  ). They won't expect much of a commitment either. Again, I find they can be even more picky about you physically so be in good shape.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

polythene said:


> mazer said:
> 
> 
> > Are women attracted to composite men?
> ...


I be a compositely aged man for the next five years.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

IMO, the good years for you are from about your age to 50.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It has a lot to do with state of mind up to a certain point. I've met some guys that were in their early 20's and they were already married and acted like old farts.

Then there are guys well into their 30's and their still living it up partying and having a great time.

It all depends which side of the fence you want to be on. I'm going to be 29 and I feel like I can still pass for early 20's. And mentally I still think the same exact way I did years ago. Age hasn't slowed me down, so I'd still consider myself to be in my prime. Too bad SA prevents me from taking advantage of it.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

my mom tells me their are some 30+ year old people at her work who still go out late nights and party and come back hungover next morning. There are also people who are 40 who are not married yet and don't care. Your prime is what you make it.



It's never too late I guess...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

counterfeit self said:


> my mom tells me their are some 30+ year old people at her work who still go out late nights and party and come back hungover next morning. There are also people who are 40 who are not married yet and don't care. Your prime is what you make it.
> 
> It's never too late I guess...


Your right and that makes me feel so good:boogie


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Men reach their prime at various times during their lives. Look at Sean Connery. The man has been considered extremely sexy by women for the last 40 years or so. Others reach it when young. Leonardo DiCaprio was incredibly cute while in his 20s but now is just another 30 something actor.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Probably after the sixth Beer I'd say!


:lol


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

deleted


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It depends on the person. Some men just owned high school, they were in their absolute prime at 16. Others are in their prime now, in college. Others that I see around in the bar scene appear to be in their prime in their late twenties and early thirties, playing shows with their bands. Still more are in their prime older.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

From puberty to as long as they're still physically able to get the job done.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> Considering the opposite sex, it doesn't take much to learn anything because it's all built in already. The trick is learning how to control and manage your emotions; that's the doozy for me at least.
> 
> (once again, points out the obvious )


Yea, that's true, but thanks to SA there is always that fear that keeps us from doing anything. It's always the fear of looking stupid in fronnt of someone as well as the fear that they will reject me.



counterfeit self said:


> my mom tells me their are some 30+ year old people at her work who still go out late nights and party and come back hungover next morning. There are also people who are 40 who are not married yet and don't care. Your prime is what you make it.
> 
> It's never too late I guess...


I am going to be 30 in 4 years, because I will be 26 in a couple months. Most guys by age 30 get married in my culture, and trust me I have a large family, and us arabs stick together. Girls get married younger, my cousin is 23 and she is one of the only arab girls at that age that isn't married yet, but guys get married at late 20's, early 30's. It's kind of depressing to me really, when a lot of people around me are getting married.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

rickthegreat said:


> Sabueed, you old geezer.
> 
> LOL. I agree. ****, I wish I was FIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Touché LostPancake, touché. :b Sabueed, I'm glad you're not 13 or something. Cuz if if I read one more post from a 13-year-old telling us how his life is over...I just dunno..At 25, you're OLDZ!! You're 25 years OLDZ!  Just teasing. Anyway, dwelling on age will make you go nutz. Sabueed, besides, you sound more bothered by girls/lack thereof and not age. So focus and ask one of those 100 girls out. Ask all 100 of them you old geezer...Cradle robber!!!!! :b


This post was actually kind of funny :lol. Yea, those 13 year olds have a long time to go. Am I a cradle robber? Didn't think people would see me as that. :hide


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

sabueed said:


> I am going to be 30 in 4 years, because I will be 26 in a couple months. Most guys by age 30 get married in my culture, and trust me I have a large family, and us arabs stick together. Girls get married younger, my cousin is 23 and she is one of the only arab girls at that age that isn't married yet, but guys get married at late 20's, early 30's. It's kind of depressing to me really, when a lot of people around me are getting married.


I think a lot of people get married not for the binding but for what it represents. You don't have to love the person. It just means that you are married now and are at a certain stage in life. People are tired of one thing or another and now they want to secure themselves into a new stage of life Maybe it's some kind of escape. It may be a nice little comfort zone to live in for a few months or years, but eventually it wears off for many. Relationships are too easy to get into and marriage is as well. Marriage and divorce are both industries, but especially marriage.

You should live your life as much as possible outside of any kind of relationship and secure a relationship with someone that is going to let you live the kind of life you want as much as possible. Sacrifices always have to be made, but not enough to where it makes you start regretting things and you're miserable.

Anyway, I don't see why marriage is something to be admired.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

BeNice said:


> I think a lot of people get married not for the binding but for what it represents. You don't have to love the person. It just means that you are married now and are at a certain stage in life. People are tired of one thing or another and now they want to secure themselves into a new stage of life Maybe it's some kind of escape. It may be a nice little comfort zone to live in for a few months or years, but eventually it wears off for many. Relationships are too easy to get into and marriage is as well. Marriage and divorce are both industries, but especially marriage.
> 
> You should live your life as much as possible outside of any kind of relationship and secure a relationship with someone that is going to let you live the kind of life you want as much as possible. Sacrifices always have to be made, but not enough to where it makes you start regretting things and you're miserable.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see why marriage is something to be admired.


Marriage has never really allured me either. All the time I hear about divorces, even my brother just got divorced. You hear people say - "Man, if only I wasn't married I'd do this..." Seems like a status symbol more than anything. I think It has really lost its value over time. Divorce was extremely rare back in the day. Now marriage just seems like a legal, extended relationship.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sure I've read a scientific article about this (Damn! I can't remember the source!). I think it said that men are at their physical peak between the age of 18-22. For females I think it was 14-18. Though I could be wrong. I read that article a long time ago.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Define Prime... I've known men who are 65 who were definitely Prime... but then I've known some 28 year olds who were already there.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I think your prime is a time when you are the most healthy, strong, attractive, etc...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely... I was in my prime last year at 43... hope to be there again someday.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well, yeah, there may be some deviations (as with anything), but according to some studies (pity I can't give a source), the average age range for the aforementioned traits lie in the younger ages. 

But anyway, that's just physically I'm talking about; I didn't even touch the cognitive aspects - which will probably peak much later...


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Hadron said:


> well, yeah, there may be some deviations (as with anything), but according to some studies (pity I can't give a source), the average age range for the aforementioned traits lie in the younger ages.
> 
> But anyway, that's just physically I'm talking about; I didn't even touch the cognitive aspects - which will probably peak much later...


I'm talking physical prime, the period when you are your most phusically attractive. that point cannot happen at 60. I mean how many 20 year olds do you know that are attracted to 60 year olds?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm at my physical prime because i have never looked so good. I'm hawt.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sabueed said:


> I'm talking physical prime, the period when you are your most phusically attractive. that point cannot happen at 60. I mean how many 20 year olds do you know that are attracted to 60 year olds?


When I was 20 I met this 63 year old and he was DEFINITELY in his prime - wow... it was amazing... I fell so hard for him in every way and would have married him. But I realize how rare that was. We just had this amazing chemistry and I was in college and learning stuff and we were able to talk about everything I was learning and we would have these talks that would last most of the night, we clicked on so many different levels.

But, he had been separated from his wife for 6 months and (I knew her and knew it was mutual and that she had someone else and could care less)... but they had spent their whole lives together and so I bowed out so that they could reconcile and I even was the one that encouraged them to get counseling and work things out - and they did.

Sad thing is that after I married and was widowed and returned to the area I found out that he had died in a horrific car accident. So incredibly sad.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I had dinner last night with some old friends, a few of which I hadn't seen for a long time. One said that I looked really good having put on some weight, with the implication that I didn't look as good as I do now years ago. Apparently I'm moving toward my prime.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I had dinner last night with some old friends, a few of which I hadn't seen for a long time. One said that I looked really good having put on some weight, with the implication that I didn't look as good as I do now years ago. Apparently I'm moving toward my prime.


Nice compliment but double edged for sure... but men generally do look hotter the older they get.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

sabueed said:


> Just wondering. I can't help but wonder if my good years are behind me. I am 25, about to be 26, and am concerned that things don't get easier from here. I have never looked as good as I do now, and I had acne and brases when I was younger. I guess it helps that I look really young. Everyone thinks I look like I am anywhere from 16-21, but I feel like there will come a point when I will begin to show my age, and considering I never had a relationship, it will be that much harder to attain for a guy with SA. I hate to age to be honest. I really hate to age. I feel like I want to stay young forever, maybe it's because I missed out on so much in my life. I walk around in a big university and see all these really cute girls walk aroundand makes it all the harder to focus on school. I feel like my chances at dating these girls, and hopefully getting into a relationship with them is greater now than it has ever been before, but I think I will reach a peak, and then its all downhill from there. There are so many beautiful girls at my school, it depresses me when I walk around campus and seeing them walk by me. If only I was able to read the signs of girls showing interest in me more. I also notice that the older people get without a relationship, the harder things get. I am in a history class with like 100 girls and around 15 or so guys, and there are so many cute girls in that class that I cant focus on the lecture. SA is such a curse to me sometimes.


 I don't age bro I am 27 and people say I look like 18 whatever.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

caflme said:


> Nice compliment but double edged for sure... but men generally do look hotter the older they get.


Do you ever come across people complimenting men (teenagers may be the exception here) by saying, "Wow, you look old for your age"?.....

Sorry, but "Young" is almost a synonym for "physically attractive" in today's world.

Yes, older men may have some elements (e.g. financial stability, maturity, etc..) that women may find attractive, but I'm just not convienced that they are better looking than their younger counterparts.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Do you ever come across people complimenting men (teenagers may be the exception here) by saying, "Wow, you look old for your age"?.....
> 
> Sorry, but "Young" is almost a synonym for "physically attractive" in today's world.
> 
> Yes, older men may have some elements (e.g. financial stability, maturity, etc..) that women may find attractive, but I'm just not convienced that they are better looking than their younger counterparts.


You can't control who you find physically attractive and it may not always be the socially defined type of attractive and by comparison yeah there will be others who are more and less attractive than the standard set by Hollywood and the advertising media but as far as being in ones prime... that is subjective for me.

Have never told a man he looks young for his age (or someone that they look older than their age)... but have told a few how hot they look at the age they are.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Dude I have seen men in their 70s who have still got it. Now if you ask me it don't matter what age you are. Anyway, 25 is so young yet.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Do you ever come across people complimenting men (teenagers may be the exception here) by saying, "Wow, you look old for your age"?.....
> 
> Sorry, but "Young" is almost a synonym for "physically attractive" in today's world.
> 
> Yes, older men may have some elements (e.g. financial stability, maturity, etc..) that women may find attractive, but I'm just not convienced that they are better looking than their younger counterparts.


This is what I believe. Yes, you are right, people don't compliment people on old age. This is why people don't want to get older, because looks disappear with time. Why do u think so many women like it when they get complimented on how much younger they look for their age, because it gives them the impression that they are more attractive than women their age. So a 35 year old that gets complimented and is told that she looks 25 makes her feel happy because it is better to look 25 than 35, get the point. So why do people keep pointing out all this bs on how beauty is best at any age. Not sure about men though? I am a heterosexual male so I don't know what point a man looks best, because I am not attracted to men, but in general it is all downhill after women hit their early to mid 20's, and that is the case in the eyes of most men. Not saying women are not beautiful past that, because they are, but they lose more of their appeal to most men as time goes on. Don't flame me, it is just really frustrating sometimes how nice people are on this forum, instead of looking at the truth. We are not all goodlooking, we don't all look our best when we want to. That 70 year old man who is in shape does not look as good as practically 99% of 20 year olds. I would like to see him try to pick up the hot girls at a bar.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

sabueed said:


> Don't flame me, it is just really frustrating sometimes how nice people are on this forum, instead of looking at the truth.


Oh yeah, and if we were ********s, people would complain about that. Can't win for losing.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

eagleheart said:


> Oh yeah, and if we were ********s, people would complain about that. Can't win for losing.


Hold on a second. I love this forum, I love how people are so nice. There are so many nice people on here and I wish us all the best, but everyone has to be a little bit more realistic with their reasoning. To say a 70 year old is in his physical prime is absurb. Yes, he is probably more fit now than he ever was, but he is not as appealing to women as he would have been many years ago. He will be the pimp of the nursing home, thats for sure.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

sabueed said:


> This is what I believe. Yes, you are right, people don't compliment people on old age. This is why people don't want to get older, because looks disappear with time. Why do u think so many women like it when they get complimented on how much younger they look for their age, because it gives them the impression that they are more attractive than women their age. So a 35 year old that gets complimented and is told that she looks 25 makes her feel happy because it is better to look 25 than 35, get the point. So why do people keep pointing out all this bs on how beauty is best at any age. Not sure about men though? I am a heterosexual male so I don't know what point a man looks best, because I am not attracted to men, but in general it is all downhill after women hit their early to mid 20's, and that is the case in the eyes of most men. Not saying women are not beautiful past that, because they are, but they lose more of their appeal to most men as time goes on. Don't flame me, it is just really frustrating sometimes how nice people are on this forum, instead of looking at the truth. We are not all goodlooking, we don't all look our best when we want to. That 70 year old man who is in shape does not look as good as practically 99% of 20 year olds. I would like to see him try to pick up the hot girls at a bar.


I really don't mean to be an ***, but why did you ask the question if you weren't prepared for a variety of answers, some of which disagree with your already formed opinion?

You seem afraid that time will pass you by. Don't do that to yourself. That kind of pressure won't help you with anything you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

your good years are not behind you. i think guys have the ability to attract younger women for a while. to me, guys look hottest at.....36-48. but thats just me. i guess between 16-25 guys are yes, more healthy, and strong and robust i guess.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Atticus said:


> I really don't mean to be an ***, but why did you ask the question if you weren't prepared for a variety of answers, some of which disagree with your already formed opinion?
> 
> You seem afraid that time will pass you by. Don't do that to yourself. That kind of pressure won't help you with anything you're trying to accomplish.


Sorry, I didn't mean to be rude. I was just saying that some answers seem far fetched. Time is passing by, and my good looks will fade away, but I was just wondering when men are most appealing in physical appearance. It's fine, it seems that most people think anywhere from mid twenties to early 30's. This forum is just so nice sometimes, people here never want anyone to feel bad. 



1applehearts1 said:


> your good years are not behind you. i think guys have the ability to attract younger women for a while. to me, guys look hottest at.....36-48. but thats just me. i guess between 16-25 guys are yes, more healthy, and strong and robust i guess.


SA makes things hard on all of us sometimes, and to me I always hated that I never really dated in my teens or early twenties, got to make a change soon. Thanks apple.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The day he can make an attempt at growing a full beard and be successful.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

My physical peak thus far has been at 15-16ish. Only because I was getting a lot of exercise then, so theres no reason I couldn't get that back (other than lack of self discipline and motovation I suppose).


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

25 - 32 health wise.
40 ish strengh wise.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any set age. I know I feel as horny as a teenager (I hope I can put that here), even though I'm 27.

I think it's harder to lose weight once you approach 30. I know I used to be able to drop pounds and eat practically anything when I was younger, and I was as skinny as a rail. Now, I have a beer belly, not a huge one mind you, but I still have to watch what I eat. 

I think it's true when they say 30 is the new 20, and 40 is the new 30. People are aging much slower now than they did 50 years ago. I know I have lots in common with the 19 year olds on my college campus, despite being 7 years older than them.


----------

